# Anableps



## Cory Lover (Dec 5, 2006)

Hey,

Does anyone here have personal experience with anableps? What's a good tank size?

Thanks a lot! =)
Matt


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

They get to 14", pretty peaceful but will eat smaller fish or anything that fits in their mouth. They thrive in brackish water and do better in a school but you need a massive tank to keep a school of them. They do not require a deep tank as they spend the majority of their time at the surface. They need a 75 gallon tank, they are long, the longer the tank the better off they are.


----------

